#  > Petroleum Industry Zone >  > Petrochemical >  >  >  Ullmann's Encyclopedia of Industrial Chemistry: Electronic Release 2007 (CD-ROM)

## ameer

*Ullmann's Encyclopedia of Industrial Chemistry: Electronic Release 2007 (CD-ROM)*


** 
*Price
$1,469.97

[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
link




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]
[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
link




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]

Editorial Reviews*
*Product Description*
More powerful than ever, Ullmann's is the definitive reference work for all fields of industrial chemistry, and is certain to hold its number-one position for generations to come.

For this revised electronic edition of the encyclopedia some 150 articles have been thoroughly revised or added since the completion of the 6th printed edition, and a number of new articles reflect recent developments. Users will find exciting new information on, among others: Ammonia, Blood, Cellulose Ethers, Cereals, Chocolate, Dental Materials, Enzyme and Immunoassays, Fatty Acids, Fertilizers, Hair Preparations, Intermetallics, Meat and Meat Products, Microreactors, Metallocenes, Molecular Modeling, Oral Antidiabetic Drugs, Paints and Coatings, Petroleum Coke, Pigging Technology, Photoelectricity, Polymerase Chain Reaction, Soil, Sonochemistry, and much more. 

Added to all this the interface has been improved to offer higher convenience: Browser-based application, quick installation in local area networks, quality ranking of search results, freely adjustable window, fast access to topics of interest by powerful navigation and serach facilities, extensive cross-referencing to other articles, plus free online access to the latest updates via Wiley InterScience.
In short, fast and reliable coverage of every area of international chemical technology

*Product Details*


*CD-ROM:* 1100 pages*Publisher:* Wiley-VCH (March 30, 2007)*Language:* English*ISBN-10:* 3527316027*ISBN-13:* 978-3527316021*Product Dimensions:* 6.6 x 5.6 x 0.6 inches *Shipping Weight:* 5.9 ouncesContains all abstracts and PDF articles, some articles available on the Wiley server only as html versions converted to PDF, but their full size Figures available only from abstracts.
CRC checksums:
**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]

 
*Download Free* 
**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]
**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]
**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]
**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]
**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]
**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]
**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]
**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]See More: Ullmann's Encyclopedia of Industrial Chemistry: Electronic Release 2007 (CD-ROM)

----------


## Kamel

Thanks , But the links are dead.

----------


## Aarkam

Ameer, please, check the links because they dont work.

Akm.

----------


## Mohamed

> Thanks , But the links are dead.







> Ameer, please, check the links because they dont work.
> 
> Akm.





*links* 
*part 1* 
**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links] 

*part 2* 
**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links] 
*part 3* 
**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links] 
*part 4* 

**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links] 
*part 5* 
**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links] 
*part 6* 
**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links] 
*part 7* 
**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links] 
*part 8* 
**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links] 

*also*  
*part 1* 
**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links] 
*part 2* 
**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links] 

*part 3* 
**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links] 
*part 4* 
**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links] 
*part 5* 
**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links] 
*part 6* 
**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links] 
*part 7* 
**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links] 
*part 8* 
**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]

----------


## Achilleascy85

thanks man absolutely fantastic job...You offer to our science too much!thanks again!

----------


## aseptman

Sir the links for part-3 in both locations are not working?
Could you please upload part-3

----------


## mkhurram79

Thanks,
Great post

----------


## aseptman

The part-3, is available at following location
**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]

----------


## sima

Excellent contribution

----------


## hayitsgc

Hi, I have downloaded 8 parts. but could not install. can someone tell me the steps  how to install this.

----------


## Wimmekeuh

could you please re-up part 3?

thx

----------


## t00dy

please reupload part 3

----------


## Nabilia

Vol 11 is available here...



**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]See More: Ullmann's Encyclopedia of Industrial Chemistry: Electronic Release 2007 (CD-ROM)

----------


## t00dy

thank you very much!  :Big Grin:  
i have an account on that site, but i cannot get the download link due to: not authorized to access resource :S

do you maybe know if ullmann 2010 DVD edition is out on the scene yet?

----------


## Nabilia

Older

f i l e s o n i c links
**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links] Encyclopedia of Industrial Chemistry, Vols. 1 to 39.part1.rar
**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links] Encyclopedia of Industrial Chemistry, Vols. 1 to 39.part2.rar
**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links] Encyclopedia of Industrial Chemistry, Vols. 1 to 39.part3.rar
**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links] Encyclopedia of Industrial Chemistry, Vols. 1 to 39.part4.rar

f i l e s e r v e links
**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]
**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]
**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]
**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]

----------


## Razputazz

Please please please please reload PART 3!!! :-(

----------


## Razputazz

Would be graet if someone could reupp PART 3 :-) Thank you very much!!!!

----------


## unlock

part 3 is not available in any sites which is mentioned here

----------


## Nabilia

-----------------

----------


## Nabilia

I do not have the parts, these were links that I had found..
here is all of it though...it is over 28,000 pages

Ullmann_s Encyclopedia of Industrial Chemistry, Vols. 1 to 39.pdf.zip 369.078 MB
**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]

----------

